# DAEJEON - SEJONG - CHUNGCHEONG | Projects & Construction



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thread for Daejeon Metropolitan City, Sejong Special Autonomous City, and Chungcheong Provinces.
Daejeon and Sejong are special administration hubs which are lodged in between the cities of the Chungcheong Province. 

Shinsaegae Mall + Daejeon Science Complex - 193m - U/C



























Source: Daum 카페

Daejeon Innovation City - In the planning stages


























Daejeon Int'l Convention Center - U/C 










Jangdae Area 2 Development - Pro

















Eunhaeng Area 1 Development - Planning


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Daejeon Hanhwa Eagles Ballpark*

Construction to begin in 2022. Projects approved but renders below not final.


















KBO "대전시 신축 야구장 계획 발표 환영" | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 최인영 기자 = KBO는 대전시가 25일 신축 야구장 건립을 위한 '베이스볼 드림파크 조성 기본계획'을 발표한 것을 환영한다고...




www.yna.co.kr













대전 새 야구장 '베이스볼드림파크'… 한화 430억 낸다


[충청투데이 이인희 기자] 대전시가 신축 야구장 ‘베이스볼드림파크’ 건립비용에 대한 한화이글스와의 분담률을 협의함에 따라 조성사업이 본격화된다.대전시와 한화이글스는 4일 시청 중회의실에서 허태정 대전시장, 박정규 한화이글스 대표이사, 정민철 한화이글스 단장 등이 참석한 가운데 새 야구장인 베이스볼드림파크 조성사업에 대한 투자협약을 체결했다.이번 협약의 핵심은 야구장 건립을 위한 사업비 분담률이다. 한화는 협약을 통해 야구장 건립비용 가운데 약 30.9%인 430억원을 분담하게 된다. 이번 건립비용 분담은 향후 확정될 총 사업비를 기




www.cctoday.co.kr













대전 새 야구장, 개방형 구장으로 확정


대전시, 새야구장 조성 기본계획 발표 향후 돔구장 증축도 가능하게 변경 애초 예산보다 100억원 가량 늘어




www.hani.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Major Development Projects in Sejong*

Sejong Special Autonomous City is South Korea's auxiliary capital. The result of a project in the 2000s to move the country's capital out of Seoul, it resulted in the establishment in 2012 of Sejong City, just Northwest of Daejeon. While Sejong has not become South Korea's capital, most Ministries and many other government agencies are located in Sejong. The planned city's population has risen from slightly over 100,000 in 2012 to now almost 350,000, and is the fastest growing city in Korea.

I guess most of you knew all of that. Below is the city limits of Sejong, with the central area in red the new planned city which has been built from scratch.










Here's a more detailed map of the city's center, organized as a circular city:


















세종시 지도 세종 지도 세종시 위치 세종시 아파트 지도 세종시 아파트 위치~~~~


여러분 안녕하세요^^~~~ 혹시 세종시 지도 필요하신 분 계시나요?~~~ 제가 요기에 지도를 올려놓을 테니 잘...




m.blog.naver.com





While over half of the housing units have already been built, and most government agencies already transferred, Sejong is still in the process of becoming a true dynamic city.

Here are the main developments underway:

Transportation

Sejong Station: The Honam HSR line passes only a few hundred meters south of the South part of the city, and there have been calls to create a Sejong Station. While economically seemingly viable, the project has been opposed by residents and politicians of nearby areas which are worried that the station would disadvantage other territories (especially North Chungcheong territory, with a big impact for Osong station, but also Gongju Station). As a result, this project is still not approved.
Sejong Station (ITX): There have recently been plans for another Sejong Station. This station would be on an entirely new 90km line, the Boryeong Line, linking Daecheon Station (Janghang Line) with Jochiwon Station (Gyeongbu Line). The line would go underneath the center of Sejong and the station would be built right below the central government complex. However, besides Sejong, there are no big cities on those lines, and the benefit of the lines appear somewhat limited. Even for Sejong, the number of trains on the line would likely be limited, and it would take a significant amount of time to reach Seoul or other major cities.
Daejeon Subway Line 1 extension: Daejeon Line 1 currently ends only 4km away from the city limits of Sejong, and less than 15km from the city center. There have been recently serious plans to extend the subway line to Sejong with 5 additional stations (including 3 in the urban area of Sejong). I think that it would be a great idea and would make a lot of sense, although nothing has been confirmed yet.
Sejong-Pocheon Highway: A major highway is currently under construction to directly link Sejong with Seoul. The first 50km section of the highway between Seoul and Pocheon (north of Seoul) already opened three days ago, and the highway will be extended South to Anseong in 2022, and finally to Sejong in 2024.

Major appartment complexes under construction
Right now, the urban center is divided into 6 areas, and sub-areas as well. On the map above, these areas are written (4-2, 1-3...). Currently, almost all apartments in Areas 1, 2 and 3 have been mostly built, and areas currently being built are Area 4 in the South-East and Area 6 in the North. Area 5 in the North-East will be the last area developed. Most apartments complexes in these areas will be below 30 floors, so no dedicated thread for these areas is likely to be created. However, there is one other area which is being built right now: Area 2-4 (a sub-set of Area 2), which is Sejong's economic heart, located just south of Area 1-5, which is the political heart. In area 2-4, there are quite a few developments over 30 floors, with some buildings under construction scheduled to reach 49 floors. Many of these buildings will have interesting designs as well. The threads have already been created, and are the following:








SEJONG | Sejong Jungheung S-Class Centum View | 140m |...


SEJONG | Sejong Jungheung S-Class Centum View | 140m | 460ft | 42 fl x 4 | App Sejong Jungheung S-Class Centum View, Sejong City, South Korea 140m / Residential / App / 2017-2021 42Fl : x4 http://h9-sclass.com/




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEJONG | Sejong Leader's Foret | 162m | 532ft | 49...


Sejong Leader's Foret, Sejong City, South Korea 162m / Residential / App / 2017-2021 49Fl : x11 http://www.sejongforet.com/




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEJONG | Sejong G-Well | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x 3 | Com


Sejong G-Well, Sejong, South Korea 118m / Residential / App / 2016-2019 35 Fl : x3 http://www.g-well.co.kr/sejong/




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEJONG | Jeil Punggyeongchae Winner Sky | 124m | 408ft |...


Jeil Punggyeongchae Winner Sky, Sejong City, South Korea 124m / Residential / App / 2018-2021 http://sejong-jeil.co.kr/




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEJONG | Hillstate Sejong River Park | 162m x 6 | 532ft...


Hillstate Sejong River Park, Sejong, South Korea 162m / Residential / App / 2017-2020 48Fl : x6 https://www.hillstate-hec.co.kr/Spaceinfo/p_construct_view_build.aspx?apt_num=56&code_type=3&code_val=8&code_subVal=




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEJONG | Treeshade Regency | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 5 | Com


Treeshade Regency, Sejong City, South Korea 124m / Residential / App / 2018-2021 37Fl : x5 http://treeshade-r.com/




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEJONG | Hansin The Hue Reserve II | 118m | 387ft | 35...


Hansin The Hue Reserve II, Sejong City, South Korea 118m / Residential / App / 2019-2021 35Fl : x6 http://sejong1-thehue.com/ver01/outline/outline01.html http://www.hs-thehue.com/ver01/constinfo/constinfo01_view.asp?sCODE=2027200&DO=PROGRESS




www.skyscrapercity.com





Public infrastructures
Finally, Sejong has also been working hard to create more public infrastructures, to escape its bedtown/public servant city status. Up until very recently, Sejong had no business hotel, no hospital, no cinema, no shopping mall and few shopping options. Now things have already starting to improve, with 2 hotels scheduled for completion this year (Mercure Ambassador, NS Hotel), branches of CGV and Megabox Cinemas recently opening, AK Plaza Shopping Mall and Lotte L Cube recently opening as well. The large Chungnam Hospital will also open this year in Sejong.
The city does have the Presidential Archives Building, as well as the Sejong National Library of Korea and the Sejong Convention Center. As far as parks go, the most important one in Sejong is the very nice Sejong Lake Park.

Here are below some of the new projects regarding public infrastructures in Sejong:

Chungnam University Hospital - Sejong:
















세종충남대병원 위용, 내년 6월 개원 '차질없이 진행'


세종충남대병원이 내년 6월 개원을 목표로 차질없이 건설되며 위용을 드러내고 있다.실질적인 행정수도가 된 세종시의 시민 건강을 지켜줄 세종충남대병원은 당초 올 10월 준공 예정이었으나, 예산확보난과 주 52시간제 실시에 따른 건설 환경 변화 등으로 한 차례 연기 끝에 내년 6월로 개원 날짜를 최종 확정했다.최근 세종시 일각에서 준공 재연기 등의 얘기가 나돌자 세종충남대병원 측은 내년 3월 준공과 약 3개월 간 정상 운영을 위한 사전 점검, 그리고 6월 개원 일정에는 변화가 없다고 공식 확인했다.이에 따라 이미 지난 달 의료진과 원무




www.sjsori.com





Sejong Art Center (to be completed next year):
















세종시에 1071석 규모 아트센터 들어선다


세종시에 오페라와 뮤지컬 등 복합공연이 가능한 아트센터가 건립된다.행정중심복합도시건설청은 세종시 나성동(2-4생활권)에 주민을 위한 아트센터건립 공사를 발주한다고 지난 18일 밝혔다.아트센터는 1050억원(토지매입비 244억원, 공사비 740억원 등)을 들여 나성동 일...




m.ygnews.net





Sejong Sports Complex (construction recently started):
















세종시 복합체육시설 건립 공사 본격화


정부세종청사 기획재정부 인근(현 제7주차장)에 건립되는 ‘복합편의시설 제3공사(이하 복합체육시설)’가 본격 착공함에 따라, 이달부터 제7주차장 이용이 일부 제한된다. 인근 공원 내에는 대체주차장이 운영된다.3일 행정중심복합도시건설청(행복청)에 따르면 지난해 말 착공한 ‘복합체육시설’ 공사가 본격 진행된다.공사기간 주차 불편을 최소화하기 위해 공사구간에 해당




www.sjsori.com





Sejong New Government Complex Building (opening planned for 2022):
















정부세종 신청사, 2022년 8월 완공…대통령집무실 안둔다


기존 정부세종청사 건물과 조화가 안된다는 지적을 받아온 새 청사가 고층·곡선형으로 설계를 바꿔 오는 2022년 8월 완공된다. 새 청사에 입주하게 될 기관은 차기 대선(202…



www.donga.com





Sejong City Library (opening planned for early 2021):
















세종시 문화사랑방 '시립도서관' 첫삽..2020년 11월 준공


세종시민들의 문화사랑방 역할을 톡톡히 할 '시립도서관'이 내년 11월 완공을 목표로 본격 공사에 돌입한다.세종시는 오는 14일 고운동 시립도서관 부지(1-1생활권 B14 블록)에서 기공식을 개최한다.세종시립도서관은 도서관 정책과 시민서비스 기능을 수행하는 지역 대표도서관이자 가족·아동친화적인 문화복합공간으로 조성된다.연면적 1만97㎡, 지하 1층·지상 4층 규모로 국비 131억원을 포함해 총 404억 원의 사업비가 투입되며, 열람실은 1,260석, 최대 50만 8,000권의 장서를 수용할 수 있다.지상 1, 2층에는




www.sjsori.com





Sejong Government Complex Cultural Center (just completed):
















행복청, 세종청사 제2복합편의시설 준공 문화관 개관


행복청은 정부세종청사 교육부 인근에 제2복합편의시설을 준공하고 문화관을 개관했다.(사진=행복청) [아시아뉴스통신=홍근진 기자] 행복도시건설청은 정부세종청사 제2복합편의시설을 준공하고 문화관을 개관했다고 6일 밝혔다.행복청에 따르면 전날 열린 준공식에는 국무조정실 행정안전부 관계자..



m.anewsa.com





Sejong Stadium Complex (still in planning):
















세종시 종합체육시설 건립사업 본격적으로 추진


세종시에 다양한 체육활동을 할 수 있고 전국체전과 각종 국제경기대회를 개최할 수 있는 국제규격의 종합체육시설 건립이 본격화된다.20일 행복도시건설청은 세종시 종합체육시설 건립 사업이 첫 단계인 예비타당성조사(이하 예타) 대상사업으로 선정됐다고 밝혔다. 기획재정부 재정사...




m.atnnews.co.kr





Geumgang Pedestrian Bridge (to be completed next year)
















세종시 금강보행교 '보행+자전거' 복층형으로 짓는다 | 연합뉴스


(세종=연합뉴스) 이재림 기자 = 세종시 금강보행교가 보행과 자전거 전용도로를 구분한 복층형 교량으로 건설된다.




www.yna.co.kr





Sejong Main City Plaza (first phase almost completed, second phase to be completed in 2022):
















세종시 도시상징광장에 국내 최대 ‘한글분수’ 만든다


문화체육관광부 국민소통실 운영, 정책뉴스, 정부 보도자료, 설명자료, 국정과제, 대한민명 정부 소개 등 제공




www.korea.kr





Sejeong Government Building Park (construction to start soon):
















정부세종청사 복합편의시설 7월부터 차례대로 준공 | 연합뉴스


(세종=연합뉴스) 김준호 기자 = 정부세종청사 공무원과 주민 편의를 위한 복합편의시설이 오는 7월부터 차례로 준공된다.




www.yna.co.kr














http://www.sjpost.co.kr/news/userArticlePhoto.html



Sejong National Arboretum:
















미리 둘러본 국립세종수목원 '건강·여가·문화 중심'


세종시 행정중심복합도시(행복도시) 중앙공원(1단계)이 이달 준공을 앞두면서, 인접한 '국립세종수목원' 조성에도 이목이 쏠린다.65만㎡ 규모의 국립세종수목원은 행복도시 S-1생활권 중앙녹지공간의 핵심 축을 담당할 건강·여가·문화시설로 꼽힌다.이미 들어선 세종호수공원(71만3천㎡, 완공)과 앞으로 순차적으로 조성될 중앙공원 1단계(51만 8050㎡, 2020년 4월 개장), 중앙공원 2단계(88만 6천㎡, 2021년 12월 준공), 국립박물관단지(19만9천㎡, 2023~2027년 순차적 준공) 등까지 모두 들어선다면 세종




www.sjsori.com





Sejong Central Park (purple part in Purple to open this year, second part in blue still in planning):
















세종시 중앙공원 최종안 나왔다..‘논’은 그대로


시민 사회간 첨예한 갈등을 빚었던 세종시 행정중심복합도시(행복도시) '중앙공원 2단계' 최종안이 제시됐다. 지난 2015년부터 갈등이 촉발된 지 3년여 만이다.‘금개구리 보전지역’의 면적은 결국 21만㎡로 결정됐고, 특히 순수 ‘논’ 면적은 13만5천㎡로 잠정 확정됐다. 지난해 5월 발표된 종합검토(안)과 유사한 규모다.행정중심복합도시건설청(




www.sjsori.com





National Museum Complex (Children Museum to begin construction this year, with then the Urban Planning Museum to follow, as well as plans for 3 other museum under planning):
















세종시 ‘도시건축박물관’ 첫발 뗐다..2025년 개관


세종시 ‘도시건축박물관’ 건립이 첫발을 내디뎠다.행정중심복합도시건설청(이하 행복청)은 도시건축박물관 국제설계공모 추진을 위해 '도시건축박물관 국제설계공모 관리용역'을 27일 발주 공고했다고 밝혔다.도시건축박물관은 S-1생활권(세종리)에 들어서는 국립박물관단지의 5개 박물관 중 규모가 가장 큰 박물관으로 주목된다. 949억 원을 투입해 연면적 1만 7050㎡, 지상2층, 지하1층 규모로 2025년 개관을 목표로 하고 있다.행복청이 부지매입 및 건설을 담당하고, 국토교통부가 전시계획 수립 및 운영을 담당하게 된다.국제설계




www.sjsori.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Amazing update on Sejong! Thanks!


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Development near Daejeon Station*

New developments announced yesterday just West of the existing Daejeon Station. The area just west of the station is a bit of a slum, and the government has decided to redevelop it entirely. A total of 1,400 housing units will be built, including 700 social housing units (with plans to house the 160 or so tenants who currently live in the slum). Overall, they are trying to build this area by taking into account the situation and demographics of this neighborhood, and the project is similar in some ways with the one in Yeongdeungpo in Seoul (SEOUL | Projects & Construction).

East of Daejeon Station, there is of course the bigger project of building the Daejeon Innovation City Hub, mentioned by Victoria123 just above, which has been in planning for over 10 years, but which seems to now be getting traction.

There will be also some commercial, office and MICE infrastructure, as well as regular housing.

Construction is planned to begin in 2022 and be completed in 2024.


































대전역 2024년 주거·상업지역 변신…쪽방촌 정비·철도 클러스터 조성


[서울=뉴시스] 강세훈 기자 = 정부가 대전역 인근 쪽방촌 1만5000㎡를 공공주택지역으로 정비하고, 쇠퇴한 대전역 일대를 철도산업 클러스터와 도심 업무·상업지구로 탈바꿈시킨다




newsis.com













대전역 앞 쪽방촌, 1400가구 영구임대주택으로 탈바꿈


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr













대전역 쪽방촌 일대 2.7만㎡, 아파트 1천400채·오피스로 대변신 | 연합뉴스


(세종=연합뉴스) 윤종석 기자 = 대전의 대전역 인근 쪽방촌과 철도부지를 묶어 정비사업을 벌여 행복주택과 민간 아파트 등 1천400채, 업무·상...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sejong Residential Plot 6-3 










































































가비아 호스팅 서비스:웹호스팅,웹메일호스팅,쇼핑몰호스팅,단독서버,동영상호스팅


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Placeholder renderings for Daejeon Stn. Innovation City 

























대전 혁신도시 입지 ‘대전역세권지구, 연축지구’ 선정


대전시는 12일 혁신도시 입지를 ‘대전역세권지구’와 ‘연축지구’ 2개 지역으로 선정했다.허태정 대전시장은 이날 발표에 앞서, 대전 5개구 황인호 동구청장, 장종태 서구청장, 박용갑 중구청장, 정용래 유성구청장, 박정현 대덕구청장에게 혁신도시 후보입지 선정 경위를 설명하고 혁신도시 조성에 자치구의 이해와 협조를 요청하기 위한 간담회 시간을 가졌다.대전 혁신도시 지정 국가균형발전특별법이 오는 7월 8일 시행됨에 따라, 대전시는 이에 맞춰 7월에 혁신도시개발예정지구로 지정하고자 하는 후보 입지를 포함해 국토부에 혁신도시 지정을 신청할 계




www.atnnews.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Final renderings for Shinsaegae Science Complex























가생이닷컴>커뮤니티 > 잡담 게시판 > 최근 엄청 발전중인 대전 근황.jpg







www.gasengi.com





































대전 신세계 최종조감도.jpg


최종안임




m.ppomppu.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Daejeon Seonhwa Area 1 Approved: 

















중흥건설그룹, 5천억원대 대전선화1 재개발 공동사업자 선정


중흥건설그룹 중흥토건이 공사액 5000억원 규모인 대전시 선화1구역 재개발사업 공동사업 시행자로 선정됐다.선화 1구역 재개발사업은 대전 중구 선화동 일대 4만여㎡에 오피스텔 120세대를 포함해 모두 1926세대(지하4층∼지상 48층)의 아파트를 짓게 된다. 중흥토건은 선화 1구역은 지하철 1호선과 인접해 교통환경이 양호하고 주변 교육환경 또한 우수하다고 강조했다.중흥토건은 재개발 조합과 공동사업자로 선정된 만큼 행정절차를 거쳐 이르면 내년 하반기에는 공사에 들어갈 수 있을 것으로 보고 있다. 중흥건설그룹은 올해 목포서산온금재개발구역




www.mediaboot.co.kr





Seonhwa Area 1-A

Seonhwa Area 2:



































선화2구역 옛 명성 되찾는 대전 부촌 재탄생 본격화


대전역세권 개발사업 호재  즐비… 원도심 랜드마크로 외관·커뮤니티·상가 등 특화 … 신개념 주거단지 조성 [하우징헤럴드=김병조기자] 대전 원도심의 전통 부촌 중구 선화동이 도시환경정비사업을 통해 옛 명성을 되찾기 위한 잰걸음을 시작했다. 선화2구역 도시환경정비사업조합이 지난 1일 시공자로 효성중공업·진흥기업 컨소시엄을 선정해 사업파트너를 선정한 것이다. 실제로 이번 시공자 선정을 통해 조합과 시공자 모두 사업 성공을 통해 선화2구역을 대전 원도심의 랜드마크로 만들겠다는 각오가 남다르다. 2024년 준공...



www.housingherald.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Both Daejeon and Hanhwa Consortium is on a roll these days!
HC was selected as the priority negotiator in a contest hosted by Korail, which ran from March 31st to June 28th. 
In the next 60 days, Korail and HC will negotiate a business agreement that includes approvals for project plans, and operation management. The renders below are preliminary but it does seem like things are moving ahead quickly. Also, HC has shown a good record of productive negotiations with Seoul City for the convention center project and they presented great designs for that project, so I think this project is something to look forward to as well. 


















한국철도, 대전역세권 개발사업 우선협상자로 ‘㈜한화건설 컨소시엄’ 선정


한국철도(코레일)가 ‘대전역세권 개발사업’의 우선협상자로 ‘㈜한화건설 컨소시엄’을, 차순위협상자로 ‘에이치디씨현대산업개발㈜ 컨소시엄’을 선정했다.대전역세권 개발사업은 대전시 동구 정동과 소제동 일대의 재정비촉진지구 10만여㎡ 중 대전역 인근에 위치한 복합2구역 상업부지 3만여㎡를 재개발하는 사업이다.우선협상자로 선정된 ‘㈜한화건설 컨소시엄’의 사업계획서에 따르면 “도시의 공간, 시간, 문화를 연결한다”는 컨셉으로 연면적 35만㎡, 총 사업비 9,100억원 규모의 주거, 판매, 업무, 문화, 숙박 등 복합시설이 건립될 예정이다. 앞서



www.biztribune.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Additional renders for the Daejeon Stn. Complex

















한화건설, ‘역세권 복합개발’ 강자로 자리매김하나


한화건설이 역세권 복합개발사업 강자로 거듭나고 있다. 지난해 1조 8000억 원 규모의 서울역 북부역세권 개발사업을 수주한 데 이어 최근 9000억 원 규모 대전역세권 개발사업의 우선협상대상자로 선정되는 등 대형 복합개발 사업권을 잇달아 확보하고 있다 한국철도(코레일)는 2일 ‘대전역세권 개발사업’의 우선협상...




cmobile.g-enews.com





















한화건설, 9000억 규모 대전역세권 개발사업 우선협상자 선정


[데일리한국 임진영 기자] 한화건설은 자사가 주관사로 나선 한화계룡컨소시엄이 총 사업비 9000억원 규모의 대전역세권 개발사업의 우선협상자로 선정됐다고 4일 밝혔다. 한화건설은 지난해 1조8000억원 규모의 서울역 북부역세권 개발사업 수주에 이어 연이...




daily.hankooki.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Additional renders for the Daejeon Stn. Complex
> 
> View attachment 269082
> 
> ...


Fantastic news. For those who are interested, here are a few more pieces of information about the project based on the articles above.

The buildings will rise to up to 69 floors, which would mean a height of approximately 250 meters. This is much higher than the tallest buildings in Daejeon. Currently, this spot is taken by the Kumgang Exllu Tower with an height of 160 meters (50 floors), although the spot will soon be taken by the Daejeon Science Complex (193 meters, 43 floors).

The cost of the project will be around USD 900 million, and the buildings will offer a mix of apartments, retail, cultural and office space. The apartments will be offered under Hanwha E&C's Forena brand.

A final contract for the project is expected to be signed by October. The current timeline is for construction to start in 2023.

Also, for reference, on the last picture updated by Victoria 123, the 2 buildings on the right are the Korail Headquarters Buildings which were completed in 2009 (150 meters, 28 floors), so they are not part of this project.

Finally, due to the scale of this project, I've created a new thread dedicated to this project: DAEJEON | Daejeon Station Hanwha Consortium...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Cheongju City Hall*

The city of Cheongju (capital of the Chungcheongbuk-do Province) is planning to build a new City Hall building.

The winning design was submitted by Robert Greenwood of the Norwegian Snøhetta architectural firm (he also did the designs for the Busan Opera House, currently under construction).

The city is now hoping to select a contractor by July 2021, start the construction in early 2022 and have the new building completed in 2025.

The cost of the project is KRW 231 billion. 







































Daum 카페











청주시 기와집 추녀 닮은 새 청사 짓기로…2025년 준공


국제공모서 노르웨이 건축가 로버트 그린우드 출품작 선정“한국 전통 기와집 처마 추녀 형상, 지역성 반영”1965년 지은 본청 건물 유지…도서관 등 공공시설 입주 눈길




www.hani.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Daejeon De-dong Area 4-8 Redev.


















현대·현산과 손잡은 대전 동구 대동 4·8, 주거환경 개선 기대감


최근 대전 동구 대동 4·8구역 재개발 조합이 현대건설, 현대산업개발 컨소시엄인 '현대사업단'을 시공사로 선정하면서 조합원들의 기대감이 커지고 있다. 시공사로 선정한 두 건설사 모..




www.joongdo.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Daejeon De-dong Area 4-8 Redev.
> 
> View attachment 397004
> 
> ...


It looks quite nice considering that it's not really a premium location, even within Daejeon.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

kimahrikku1 said:


> It looks quite nice considering that it's not really a premium location, even within Daejeon.


It does, but these days I'm mostly worried about the "back" of these high-end apartments. I think it's because of those elevator shafts.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Cheongju Express Bus Terminal Redevelopment Project*

The Express Bus Terminal in Cheongju is getting redeveloped. This project has been in planning for over 3 years, but it's now nearing final approval, under the name "*Cheongju Opera City*".

Building Permit could be issued as early as next week, although construction is unlikely to start right away as there are still a few issues to sort out.

The project will include building a couple of 49-floor towers on top of the bus complex, and will also include retail space, and an opera.

Here are the renders, which are not really impressive, but I've seen other renders before which were better. I'm not sure which one will be the final design.

*
















*









청주고속터미널 현대화 눈앞…청주시, 외부 박차장 용인


[청주=뉴시스] 임선우 기자 = 용도변경 특혜 의혹과 박차장 외부 이전 논란을 빚고 있는 충북 청주고속버스터미널 현대화사업이 최종 허가 수순에 돌입했다




newsis.com


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a bit worried about the new developments around Daejeon station. Are they going to knock down the old Jungang market for this? That would be tragic. It's a wonderful place.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The seventh shape said:


> I'm a bit worried about the new developments around Daejeon station. Are they going to knock down the old Jungang market for this? That would be tragic. It's a wonderful place.


The are a couple of redevelopments around the station, but most are directly next to the station or on the East side. I don't believe that the redevelopment plans include most of areas west of Daejeon-ro, and especially the Jungang Market, which I believe would not be demolished.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Major Development Projects in Sejong*
> 
> Sejong Special Autonomous City is South Korea's auxiliary capital. The result of a project in the 2000s to move the country's capital out of Seoul, it resulted in the establishment in 2012 of Sejong City, just Northwest of Daejeon. While Sejong has not become South Korea's capital, most Ministries and many other government agencies are located in Sejong. The planned city's population has risen from slightly over 100,000 in 2012 to now almost 350,000, and is the fastest growing city in Korea.
> 
> ...


*Updated on developments in Sejong*

Here are a few recent pictures highlighting many of the current developments in Sejong. The city is really starting to come alive as some of these developments are nearing completion.



















































































































































Daum 카페


----------



## Octosteel (Apr 29, 2014)

Earlier in the campaign, the newly elected Governor of North Chungcheong pledged to build new parks clustered around the region's many lakes. His ideas also included theme parks to increase tourism. Perhaps expect to see some projects in the future!









North Chungcheong governor candidates bet on lake tourism, new subways


Candidates from two major parties running for the North Chungcheong Provincial Governor seat in the June 1 local elections have each come up with a bandwagon pledge to innovate different parts of the region's infrastructure. The ruling People Power Party's (PPP) Kim Young-hwan bet on developing...




www.koreatimes.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Octosteel said:


> Earlier in the campaign, the newly elected Governor of North Chungcheong pledged to build new parks clustered around the region's many lakes. His ideas also included theme parks to increase tourism. Perhaps expect to see some projects in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I don't know exactly what he has in mind for the development of these lake parks. North Chungcheong is probably the least touristic region of Korea (no sea or tall mountain, almost no major historical area, and no large busy city either), so I hope they can find a way to develop tourism there. Maybe tapping into the "lake tourism" is indeed a good idea, so Chungju Lake being indeed quite nice.


----------



## Octosteel (Apr 29, 2014)

kimahrikku1 said:


> Interesting. I don't know exactly what he has in mind for the development of these lake parks. North Chungcheong is probably the least touristic region of Korea (no sea or tall mountain, almost no major historical area, and no large busy city either), so I hope they can find a way to develop tourism there. Maybe tapping into the "lake tourism" is indeed a good idea, so Chungju Lake being indeed quite nice.


It's worth a try, more so in my opinion then connecting these places even more with Seoul so people can commute there or whatever. I think the key to Korea's future is making places besides Seoul areas folks want to live in. So many of the problems right now are because there isn't enough going on in other cities and everyone is moving to Seoul. And that means more than just jobs but also fun things to do in these other regions. I know there's a bit of a museum building boom in these provincial cities. I'll make a post there later but Gangwon is supposed to get some special governing status that will give them more money to work with. I hope to see more cultural projects outside of Seoul as well in increasing housing in Seoul to make things more affordable including starting families.


----------

